# crash card translate



## stuart3009 (May 11, 2022)

can anyone translate or decode these crash card for my brother


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2022)

You probably know this...
"06/05/1943 0225hrs Armstrong Whitworth Whitley Mark VII EB328 WL-N of 612 Sqdn RAF Davidstow Moor crashed in a field at Weens Farm, St.Kew Highway. The pilot lost control after an engine fire whilst returning from an Anti-Submarine Patrol one member of the crew bailed out and is safe, five were killed."


----------



## stuart3009 (May 11, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> You probably know this...
> "06/05/1943 0225hrs Armstrong Whitworth Whitley Mark VII EB328 WL-N of 612 Sqdn RAF Davidstow Moor crashed in a field at Weens Farm, St.Kew Highway. The pilot lost control after an engine fire whilst returning from an Anti-Submarine Patrol one member of the crew bailed out and is safe, five were killed."


yes my brother wants to know what it says on crash card


----------



## buffnut453 (May 11, 2022)

I have the latter half of the first card but not the sloped writing at the beginning. I'll have to take some time to try and interpret that. However, here's the stuff at the bottom


"CofI [Court if Inquiry] Finding: Engine failure followed by loss of control, causes unknown. Control should have reported airfield unfit. CO: Sqdn CO should have been consulted about weather. Stn CO: Concur. All crew should have been wearing P/chutes[?]. AOC: Control did all they could to assist. ????? CO of ??? [sqn?] about control. Pilot's judgement at fault."


----------



## buffnut453 (May 12, 2022)

The earlier script on the card is very hard to decypher. This is the best I can come up with:

Nature of Duty: Return from A/S operation. Fire port engine

E/fire in flt & pilot lost control. A/c should have been diverted earlier. Sqdn Comm – Tenth case of engine fire on this unit. Recomm eng fire with? this?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stuart3009 (May 12, 2022)

Hi many thanks really helped


----------

